# Single Or Double Theraband Gold For .45 Lead?



## Nicholson

I like single bands for shooting marbles or steel but i've been getting into shooting lead lately. I started off shooting .60 caliber which works great with my powerful double bands. I am going to be using .45 lead for hunting because that is my mold size and I want to start practicing exclusivly with that caliber ammo. In your guys experience which has better performance for hunting the single band or double band with .45 caliber lead ammo. (It is about a lil over 11mm for European folk) Maybe I should have put this on the hunting portion but I don't have any pics so I'd appreciate all comments-thanx


----------



## reecemurg

i hunt with .44cal lead , i tend to use single gold bands with a taper of 30mm-25mm ,, give it a try ,, and test different tapers out to find what works best for you.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Hunting thread, hunting forum ;-)


----------



## Hrawk

Nicholson said:


> In your guys experience which has better performance for hunting the single band or double band with .45 caliber lead ammo.


It totally depends on the cut of your bands.

Say you are cutting them 40 to 25mm taper, then single would be fine. If you are however cutting 20-15mm taper, then you would want doubles.


----------



## Hrawk

Also, moved to hunting sub forum.


----------



## Charles

Once you get close to the maximum retraction speed for your bands, doubling the bands will not give you any significant increase in speed ... just an increase in draw weight. An increase in draw weight generally means a decrease in accuracy. On the other hand, the heavier your ammo, the stronger your bands need to be to reach their maximum retraction speed at your draw length. A little experimentation might be in order. Lead ball at .45 caliber is not that heavy. Try your lighter bands and see if you are happy with the speed. If you do not have a chrony, try some penetration tests on tin cans. Just a suggestion.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## rockslinger

I use single 1" straight cut TBG w/ .44 lead.


----------



## SimpleShot

We like a 1.25"-.75"x 9" for .44 lead. .030" thick single latex stretched out to about 38" provides a good balance of speed and manageable draw weight


----------



## Nicholson

I just made my first batch of .45 lead ammo yesterday and they seem to shoot fine with my straight cuts, maybe my next bands i'll taper. it seems like I get a lil more velocity out double bands but with single bands im a lil more accurate. another question i was thinking of was if i got a shoulder hit on a bunny would i catch it? im asking because if i aCCIdently shoot low. i go for head shots even with firearms but with slingshots im accurate only about 50 feet. after that i may shoot high or low slightly. i only have one kill(spruce grouse) I seen a white rabbit yesterday but it ran far and fast and all i had on me was marbles, if i had lead i might have tried a shot. i may just move up to .50 or stay with.60 lead for trauma or go lower to 9mm for penetration but i just dont have the experience and my main practice ammo is marbles. I love slingshots and am craving ptarmigan soup, I appreciate all comments they make sense.


----------



## reecemurg

.45 lead will have plenty on knock down power and penetration , a shoulder **** will most likely disable the rabbit but always go for head or if you have enough power a rib cage heart and lungs shot will do it


----------



## Nicholson

cool thanx for the comment reece


----------



## Nicholson

WOW! .45 LEAD ARE HEAVY HITTERS. I GUESS I JUST NEEDED TO BREAK IN THE BANDS. I BOUGHT A BATCH OF .50 LEAD. AND IM GONNA SEE WHAT TYPE OF DAMAGE THAT DOES WITH MY DOUBLEBANDS BUT I GUESS IM IM THE MARKET FOR A COUPLE MORE MOLDS. I THINK I'M GOING TO HAVE A SINGE TAPERED BAND SHOOTING .45 MOST OF THE TIME BUT THIS WINTER IM GOING WITH .50 OR .60 LEAD DOUBLE BAND. THANX ALL FOR COMMENTS AND INSIGHT!


----------



## Nicholson

.50 CALIBER LEAD MORE BANG FOR THE BUCK WITH DOUBLE THERABAND GOLD. IN MY EXPERIMENTS..SWIFTER THWANK THAN THE .60 AND HARDER THWANK THAN THE .45. BUT I LIKE THE .45 TOO. I'M GONNA USE .45 SINGLE BANDS TILL MY .50 MOLD GETS IN THEN I'LL USE THAT WITH DOUBLE BANDS!


----------



## Berkshire bred

cut thera band gold from 25mm to 20mm and double that up, then cut it to the length that suits you.


----------

